# an alternative to theraband



## waspdog

hi all, i was looking on amazon and came across this material.its called 66fit extra heavy exercise band.its a lot cheaper than theraband (though this may be a reflection on the quality ?) and i was wondering if anyone has tried it out.heres the link to it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/66FIT-Extra-Heavy-Exercise-Band/dp/B000W0AXGY/ref=pd_sim_sg_3


----------



## DaveSteve

It's latex.

It's available in different colors/strengh.

Definetely worth to try.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

DaveSteve said:


> It's latex.
> 
> It's available in different colors/strengh.
> 
> Definetely worth to try.


Agreed, won't know unless one tries it out.


----------



## treefork

The latex-free stuff doesn't have the energy and snap as pure latex. Stick with latex and more than likely you'll have usable product.


----------



## mopper

Cheaper brands usually don't have the performance and don't last as long as genuine TheraBand. If the price is right they might still be worth buying, for simple plinking they are often alright.


----------



## Pawpawsailor

I've tried several exercise bands and Theraband in various thicknesses and none of them last as long nor are they as consistent as the pure amber latex from Tex-Shooter.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

mopper said:


> Cheaper brands usually don't have the performance and don't last as long as genuine TheraBand. If the price is right they might still be worth buying, for simple plinking they are often alright.


When I started to make and shoot SS a few months ago all I could get were some non-Theraband exercise bands and tubes from the nearest sports shop. They were crap. The bands ripped if one even looked at them harshly.

When I finally got my hands on Texbands, then TBG and black and blue Theratube I wasn't disappointed any more. I think our rubber is something worth paying for. I looked at the cheapo stuff on Amazon too...but why risk disappointment when there is so much good stuff around?


----------



## mopper

I just like experimenting with stuff .... I don't much mind cutting and attaching new bands, I almost enjoy it. My bands cost me 1,99€ for 2x1,5m and I do get 200-400 shots out of them, good enough for me.


----------



## beaverman

found some bands at a yard sale. brand new, 5 inches wide, about the same thickness as theraband black, 1$ a yard! i dont have a chrony but it seems like it works good. band life is about the same as tbblack but i do not think it is the same material as theraband. with theraband you just have to pinch it together and it will stick, this stuff will not stick no matter how hard you pinch it. it also has a weird smell and i think the first day i had an allergic reaction( itchy and irritated) to it. it may not be as good as theraband but for a dollar a yard who cares?


----------



## Arturito

this is what I posted in Jeorg forum ...

Recently I've purchased 10 meters of Cando (USA) Gold (a way cheaper than the TBG here), but for my surprise this bands didn't were "Gold" color, more white amber then I've cut a medium power setup 25mm x 15mm x 28 cm for testing ... it was immediately evident the speed and power with 12mm steel, penetrated the hanging EMPTY food can from side to side







... I believe that the dealer send me something with latex ... could it be ?? ... or maybe they(Cando) changed the formula ... never seen with this setup with the TBG's a hole side to side on a hanging can of this type ...

























balls where steel 11mm and 12mm 5.4 gram and 7.0 gram respectively,

anyway 200+ shoots no signs of tearing ...


----------



## beaverman

Arturito said:


> this is what I posted in Jeorg forum ...
> 
> Recently I've purchased 10 meters of Cando (USA) Gold (a way cheaper than the TBG here), but for my surprise this bands didn't were "Gold" color, more white amber then I've cut a medium power setup 25mm x 15mm x 28 cm for testing ... it was immediately evident the speed and power with 12mm steel, penetrated the hanging EMPTY food can from side to side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I believe that the dealer send me something with latex ... could it be ?? ... or maybe they(Cando) changed the formula ... never seen with this setup with the TBG's a hole side to side on a hanging can of this type ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banda3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banda1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canc1.jpg
> 
> balls where steel 11mm and 12mm 5.4 gram and 7.0 gram respectively,
> 
> anyway 200+ shoots no signs of tearing ...


you sound suprised that the bands have latex. did you order non latex, cuz pretty much all exercise bands have latex.


----------

